# South Park: Neuer Film zieht über Promis und ihre Kryptowerbung her



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *South Park: Neuer Film zieht über Promis und ihre Kryptowerbung her*

					Kürzlich erschien der neue South-Park-Film "The Streaming Wars Part 2" auf Paramount+. In dem Film wird vordergründig Matt Damons Werbespot für Crypto.com aus dem vergangenen Oktober persifliert sowie auch andere Prominente, die schon einmal Kryptowährungen beworben haben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *South Park: Neuer Film zieht über Promis und ihre Kryptowerbung her*


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

Southpark habe ich früher viel geguckt. Ich mag den Humor.


----------



## Bogo36 (18. Juli 2022)

Es ist kein Film. Streaming Wars 1+2 gehören offiziell zur Staffel 25 und sind Episode 7 und 8.


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. Juli 2022)

Bogo36 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Film. Streaming Wars 1+2 gehören offiziell zur Staffel 25 und sind Episode 7 und 8.


Laut Wikipedia:


> _*South Park The Streaming Wars*_ is a 2022 American adult animated comedy television film written and directed by Trey Parker. It is the third _South Park_ television film produced for Paramount+ and was released on June 1, 2022.[1][2] It also serves as the 318th overall episode of the television series.


und:


> _*South Park The Streaming Wars Part 2*_ is a 2022 American adult animated comedy television film written and directed by Trey Parker. It is the fourth _South Park_ television film and 319th overall episode of the television series, and was released on Paramount+ on July 13, 2022.[1][2][3] It concludes the storyline that began in its predecessor, _South Park The Streaming Wars_.



Es stimmt also beides 

Ich finde es allerdings schade, dass man es nicht wie immer bei southpark.de kostenlos streamen kann und auf ein ansonsten recht unnötiges Abo angewiesen ist...


----------

